# Serenity & The Dove



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Our juvenile white feral, "Serenity" has been sharing a cage with "Nina", a rescued collared dove (passed to Cynthia by the vet surgery, where someone described her/him as a 'baby pigeon'  ).

Young pigeons really seem to take to CDs as companions, and follow them around (and doubtless learn about pecking seed, too). Serenity looks so much like the Ty toy "Serenity" and, of course, was only the same size when found. He is still pretty small. Here, he is snuggled down wing to wing with his little CD friend. They roost every night like this, and look so cute together!

John


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi John, 

Serenity and her collared dove companion are adorable together How sweet that they get along so well. I thought for a second it was a mourning dove because this one looks darker but I know you don't have them there

Thank you for sharing this picture!!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

John, Serenity is looking so good. That picture is precious. You can't beat a dove for gentleness.

Maggie


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> You can't beat a dove for gentleness.


LOL, you should see our little CD in the aviary, Poppet! He is always squaring up to Littlewood (the largest wood pigeon) and chasing him off when there is food or petting on offer. And he has no fear of the other pigeons, Alpha males or not! When Littlewood tries to wing-slap him in retaliation he just ducks.

Cynthia


----------



## EvilMonkey666 (Dec 1, 2005)

wow what a cute little trio. It just amazes me how some animals will take to others with no regard to the differences. Great pics.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Ahhhhhh...so sweet...

One of my adolescent Pigeons used to allow several Baby doves to borrow under him...where the young Pigeon in effect 'sat' on them for the tiny little Doves to be warm.

Golly...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*One picture is, indeed,*

worth a thousand words, John! 

The day is much brighter because of that great picture! MANY THANKS!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Well, they are cute together. There's nothing like seeing a contented pigeon or dove. It just makes you feel good.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

OOOH! They look so cute together.  Serenity and CD are a remarkable contrast as well as compliment each other.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

EvilMonkey666 said:


> wow what a cute little trio. It just amazes me how some animals will take to others with no regard to the differences. Great pics.


We humans should take notes and learn a thing or two..........


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

lovely picture

those are adorable birds


----------

